
Augur V2 Is Live - fsewe20
https://augur.net/
======
fsewe20
Augur is a decentralized oracle and peer to peer protocol for prediction
markets.

contracts:
[https://github.com/AugurProject/augur/tree/dev/packages/augu...](https://github.com/AugurProject/augur/tree/dev/packages/augur-
core/src/contracts)

client code:
[https://github.com/AugurProject/augur](https://github.com/AugurProject/augur)

------
gas9S9zw3P9c
I'm not super familiar with prediction markets. Could someone explain how
exactly these markets create initial liquidity, how they set the number of
tradeable shares, etc?

